# Hunting in NW Ohio area?



## buckhammer (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey was just wondering if there were any other hunters out their that hunt the northwest ohio area? Everyone talks about deer hunting Southern ohio but just wondering if theres anyone else who tries there luck up here. I have had some good days and plenty of off ones this season.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Yep, my parent's farm is in Allen Co. Had a lot of deer movement early to rut this year. Last year sucked for deer movement. My problem is my parent's property (woods) is surrounded by a crapload of mixed crops, CRP and, cover.All of Dad's tillable acreage is in CRP with 30 acres of woods. The deer are so hard for me to pattern because their travel routs are so random. They have a lot of choices in cover and food in a 2 mile radius. Its good in one way to have that much cover but bad for pedictable deer movement.I did manage to get 9 different bucks on cameras this season, even though 6 of them were baskets or spikes. All but one of the shooter bucks were nocturnal. Been tryin to get some food plots established to try to get them hanging around on a yearly basis. But its gonna be hard to compete with all the plentiful crops in the area. Tried sugar beets and turnips last year but they wouldn't touch them. Gonna try oats and clover this spring.


----------



## buckhammer (Jan 19, 2012)

Well its nice to hear from another hunter around here! 

I shot my first buck this year, a 10 point on a property in erie county. Along with 2 does. Like you said, ive also seen the most movement was before rut. Come gun season i hadnt seen anything but yotes. Suprizingly i was driving by yesterday and saw a herd of around 20 does on a property i have permission to hunt. I havent tried food plots before but i like to hunt the edges of standing corn early season. Hunting in northern ohio isnt as underated as everyone makes it seem, you just gota put your hours in and hope for the best


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

We hunt in Williams Co and do pretty well here. This year our group took 8 the first 2 days of gun and during bow we got 6. not bad for 5 people hunting.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

buckhammer,
Welcome to OGF! 

Where are you located? I'm just north of Lima, in Allen County.

This year is a bad representation of deer hunting...in this section of the state. We had a wet spring, so the corn went in late and a wet fall, so they corn came out even later. Corn fields are a huge hiding place for deer...food and cover, nothing better for them.

I usually get a buck and a doe, before November. This year, I felt lucky to have killed a doe into the middle of the deer gun season. At the beginning of the season, I purchased a new pair of rubber knee boots and was very glad that I did, as the wet fall proved a need for them.

Let's hope and pray for better weather in '12 and better seasons, all around. 
Bowhunter57


----------



## buckhammer (Jan 19, 2012)

I live in Sandusky Ohio. Even though I live in the city i still get out at least once every weekend of hunting season. Right now i have 4 private properties only 10 mins away from where I live and I'm very close to the lake for duck hunting  

I just started deer hunting last year...got 2 does and a button buck. This year was a big learning experience for me and I agree that it was a tuff year because of weather/corn being up so late. I saw many deer early season and passed up smaller bucks before I got my 10 pointer. That was back in October and it seems that all the deer became nocturnal after that. However I did get a doe gun season on a different property in erie co. I also had won a controlled hunt for mosquito and salt fork so that brought my count up to 4 deer...I have been blessed this year! 

Thanks for your responses and any info would be great as I am new to hunting and always anxious to learn more!


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

buckhammer said:


> Thanks for your responses and any info would be great as I am new to hunting and always anxious to learn more!


buckhammer,
Since you were just getting started, I'd say you did pretty darn good, considering the weather and crop situation.

Here's a couple of Ohio websites with some good guys, that may be of some help to you.
www.ohiosportsman.com/forum/index.php
Another one is called "The Ohio Outdoors".

Bowhunter57


----------



## buckhammer (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks! My grandpa got me started on hunting and I guess its just in my blood. still lots to learn but i did have a great season! 

I registered for ohio sportsman and it does seem like a great site. Do you know where NASA is in sandusky? I have a property that goes all the way back to the fence there and thats where i have gotten 3 of my 7 deer including my buck. There are tons of deer inside NASA...tons! Ive applied for the controlled hunt many times but have never been drawn. Oh well. still try my luck just outside of it and usually see some deer. My biggest problem was not shooting a younger buck as I had never shot a buck before but kept telling myself to be patient. Finally paid off in the end and Im glad I had waited!


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

I strictly bow hunt and hail from Sandusky, OH also.
I don't have any hints for you, sounds like you got a pretty good start at it!
Had some private land permission a couple years ago but the ownership changed. I hunt Public lands Milan Wildlife Area, Resthaven and Pickerel Creek towards Fremont.
If you do lotteries, dont forget Ottawa Wildlife off rt 2 west of davis besse. Won an archery lottery couple years ago there but failed there.
Good luck if you are still getting out there...


----------



## buckhammer (Jan 19, 2012)

fisher person, 
Thats pretty cool that you hunt the same area here. As far as controlled hunts i do apply for all of them and then see what happens. Always open to trying different places and I have hunted all public land you mentioned. I believe milan WA is best as i have my lucky spot there...resthaven gets a little overhunted during gun season. I was thinking of skipping out pheasant season next year and bow hunting then because all the pheasant hunters really get the deer up and out of their beds!


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

I have had better luck the last couple years (I was shutout the first few years). Then I bought a climbing stand and started paying attention to wind direction and watching scent with storage of clothing and such. This combo seems to have helped me at least see more deer the last 3 years since I've used these techniques.

Funny, out of all the places I mentioned, Milan has been the worst for me during bow hunting. I have probably hunted in there 8 years and only had 1 shot.


----------



## buckhammer (Jan 19, 2012)

Im glad your luck has changed the past couple years! 

As far as the Milan wildlife area goes the trick is finding places hunters overlook or dont want to get to. I now have private land to hunt on so I will reveal the general area of my spot...there is a small patch of woods on the east side of the area that you must wade to get to. It is full of brush that the deer will bed in and is far away from any roads...and not many hunters will be on tht side of the river 

PM me if you would like to talk more on public land spots!


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

I hunt Wood Co. and got shut out this year  Haven't seen much deer around here, but there is still standing corn next to one of my stands! Went out last night hoping for one last chance this season, had a heard of over 20 coming in and then the neighbor let out his dog. It was heartbreaking seeing all those white tails running in the other direction! This has been a wacky season for sure!
I sure do hope next season is better...


----------



## buckhammer (Jan 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your unlucky season. But its always great just to get out in the woods! 

Corn is the ticket to finding deer late season so hopefully it'll be standing again come next season. I have not seen a herd of over twenty while hunting this year but of course right after the season ends i start seeing them herding up like crazy! They must know their regulations and season dates


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

I was in an urban zone...there have been more than a few times when I have seen large herds come in, and all season long too. The problem this year was getting them in shooting distance. There are a few of the neighbors who don't like hunting, they will make noises or let the dogs out to chase the deer. One lady even barks like a dog to try to spook them. Another guy that hunts there got her on video! 
And you are right...there is nothing better than sitting in a tree stand (well during hunting season...if it is fishing season nothing better than being in a river).


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

anglermama said:


> I was in an urban zone...there have been more than a few times when I have seen large herds come in, and all season long too. The problem this year was getting them in shooting distance. There are a few of the neighbors who don't like hunting, they will make noises or let the dogs out to chase the deer. One lady even barks like a dog to try to spook them. Another guy that hunts there got her on video!
> And you are right...there is nothing better than sitting in a tree stand (well during hunting season...if it is fishing season nothing better than being in a river).


if you got her on vid turn her in it is illegal for the antihunter to harass hunters


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

419deerhunter considering when she was barking I was down there with my daughter, and the other guy was there with his son, I was very much tempted! (Hunter orange really makes us stick out LOL) However there are reasons beyond deer hunting that makes me want to not cause trouble. It is not all the time that she acts an idiot. There were 3 deer harvested on the property this season so it is not like she totally ruins the hunting there!


----------

